# New to this and need some thoughts



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Two months ago I began my quest to figure out some symptoms I was having:
-fatigue
-weight-gain; inability to lose the weight
-coldness
-foggy head
-forgetfulness
-inability to concentrate

After the basic TSH test, my level came back at 4.18 - just outside of the normal range here. (A couple of years ago, it had been measured at around 1)

Because I was symptomatic, my doctor but me on 0.25 micrograms of Synthroid.

I returned for my blood work after two months, and it came back as:

TSH: 0.03
Free T4: 26.9

I'll followup with my doctor on Monday, but am wondering if anyone has any thoughts. My totally Thyroid uneducated mind would say that the Synthroid has turned me hyperthyroid. But I'm still symptomatic, save for the fact that I can now eat "normally" and not gain weight.

Is it possible that my body isn't converting the T4 to T3, and that I would benefit from the T3 therapy as well? (I'm realizing that I require a much more complete blood work-up!)

I appreciate any insights!

Thank-you!
Kerri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> Two months ago I began my quest to figure out some symptoms I was having:
> -fatigue
> -weight-gain; inability to lose the weight
> -coldness
> ...


Hi there Kerri and welcome!










I wonder what the range is for that FREE T4? It seems high but different labs use different ranges so I would hate to guess.

Yes; you need FREE T3 to see if you are converting or is the T4 just building up and going no where.

However, it is not certain that you are hypo, is it? The antibodies can skew the thryoid panel because of binding and blocking of the receptor sites.

Therefore, the numbers have a tendency to wax and wane and giving off false impressions.

Have you had any of these tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

It is possible that you are teetering between hypo and hyper right now. Symptoms do cross over; they are not carved in stone. Many of us have gained weight while hyper and conversely, many lose weight while hypo. It can be very confusing.

Having the range for your FT4 will be very helpful.


----------



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Here the range for T4 is between 9 and 23. Does that help?

And thank-you so much for your reply so far!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> Here the range for T4 is between 9 and 23. Does that help?
> 
> And thank-you so much for your reply so far!


It sure does. Yours is above the range @ 26.9. combine that w/the low TSH..........................one is led to think you are over medicated.

I would not jump the guns on this. We need the Free T3. Actually, it is best to get the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 all at the same time. If you do, don't forget to get us the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

You are welcome; I live to serve! LOL!!


----------



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks again. I'll request the tests that you outlined, and hopefully we'll get a more accurate picture of what's going on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerri said:


> Thanks again. I'll request the tests that you outlined, and hopefully we'll get a more accurate picture of what's going on.


Accurate is the goal. Can't play hit and miss here when it comes to your health and I know we will all be glad to help any way we can!

Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Kerri (Jun 25, 2011)

Saw my doctor today; he suggested quitting the Synthroid all together and repeating my blood work in two to three months.

I don't dig that idea at all, so I pushed to get my Free T3 tested. The results should be in tomorrow or Wednesday and I'll follow up again.

I'm not going to quit the Synthroid until I have a clear picture of everything that's going on. Hopefully it will all make sense sooner than later.


----------

